# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Kucoin, exchange

## Airicist

Website - kucoin.com

youtube.com/KuCoinExchange

facebook.com/KuCoinOfficial

twitter.com/kucoincom

linkedin.com/company/kucoin

instagram.com/kucoinexchange

medium.com/kucoinexchange

CEO - Johnny Lyu

KuCoin Metaverse Fund

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Crypto exchange KuCoin raises funds at $10 billion valuation"

by Manish Singh
May 10, 2022

----------

